# Today’s Paddle



## Brownski

Me and the boys messed around on a couple of borrowed SUPs today. One of them was missing it’s fin. We could definitely tell the difference.



Danger boy had fun too


----------



## Campgottagopee

Man I wish I dared to bring my phone while kayaking. Yesterday my wife and I floated a tioughnioga, saw 2 bald eagles and had 3 king Fischer's just out in front of us for quite sometime. 

Going again today, maybe I'll try and find a water proof case for my phone.


----------



## Brownski

Piermont Marsh and Sparkill Creek today, just a quickie....
High Tide; made for almost a dock entry since the whole launch area was full of water







I could see the water still flowing in as I paddled around some S-turns on my way to the Hudson.






I spent most of my time poking around in the marsh today. The difference between the Hudson and the sheltered areas is remarkable. The high water let me get further into the weeds then normal but I still ran out of canal here and there.



It was tight squeezing under the bridges to get back into Sparkill Creek but I made it.






The houses are so close to the water here that I feel like I’m intruding on peoples’ privacy at times but hey, navigable waterways and all that. Greatest canoe rack ever?



Hammock stoke






It gets a bit narrow up here



Then the big payoff



As I made my way out,I realized the water was high enough that I could take out between the two bridges and save myself some kayak-lugging. It took a couple tries to build up enough speed to get my bow far enough up the grass to pull myself up. Fun.



Loaded up and I was on my way. The new ride is working out well so far.


----------



## Harvey

Thirteenth Lake looking prime today...




Stuck to the eastern shore to hide from the wind, and then came right down broadway, with the wind, on the return.


----------



## Brownski

Those Lilly pads look like nice snapper territory


----------



## Brownski

Haverstraw at low tide














Too bad I can’t take a picture of the smell


----------



## Brownski

Not sure which cost more


----------



## marcski

The motor boat at the dock or your kayak?


----------



## Brownski

marcski said:


> The motor boat at the dock or your kayak?


I meant the motorboat or the house


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

A little lunchtime hit and switch practice. For those that care, the canoe is a Swift Cruiser 15.8:


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Those Lilly pads look like nice snapper territory



I never heard of a snapper in 13th. I don't really hear about snappers much in the Adk. It is within their range right?


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> I never heard of a snapper in 13th. I don't really hear about snappers much in the Adk. It is within their range right?


They’re there


----------



## Harvey

I saw that map too. Just never seen or heard of one in the adk. Sounds like they are there but it's not ideal for them.


----------



## Brownski

Maybe. My experience is that they’re in just about every decent sized body of water whether you see them or not


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

They're complete bastards too.


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Maybe. My experience is that they’re in just about every decent sized body of water whether you see them or not




I don't argue with the expert:








Alligator Snapping Turtle in NY: I Saw a Monster


I saw something once, something big and monstrous and unbelievable.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Staying in the theme of fast canoes, here is my right-hand guy Colin figuring out how to paddle a vintage Wenonah J-180 that may be older than he is. Keep the wings out the of water. No snapping turtles were seen on this expedition.


----------



## Harvey

That's a cool looking boat. I was curious about what it looks like inside, especially how narrow it is. Googled to find this:


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Yes, it is cool. Fast and surprisingly stable as well. I am pretty sure this is the 18' version. One of my other colleagues (who is my age) was into marathon racing in the late 80s and early 90s, and paddled that canoe in the General Clinton race a few times. Then he used it as a "fast and light" tripping canoe for big solo trips in Algonquin Park. Then it sat for long time until Colin convinced him to let us use it for the lunchtime paddle sessions. There are couple of other older racing canoes laying around the shop, the other day we paddled a "mixer" tandem. Basically a pro-boat with a modified stern profile so a lighter stern paddler can slide the seat way back to balance the trim. That canoe is a little edgy at first but settles down once it gets up to speed.

The tandem sorta looks like this but older and faded:


----------



## Brownski




----------



## XTski

We headed down to Florida for some (spring training) paddle surfing at a sweet hidden gem of a beach, with plenty of sweet waves and pretty American women all around it was the shark that drew the most attention this day, shark was heading towards some unsuspecting surfers while people on the beach were trying to alert the surfers, a helicopter showed up and hovered overhead to try and warn those in the water.
we just got done surfing when the 1st shark was spotted and I went back out for another session with eyes peeled


----------



## Ripitz

Hey @Brownski, I’m not sure if you’ve seen these foldable downwind sails but it seems like they might come in handy.








Advanced Elements Rapid-Up Kayak Sail


Have you ever had a strong wind to your back and wished you had a sail to help you along the way? The Rapid-Up Sail is a compact, portable, and easy to set up down-wind sail that rapidly deploys and qu




www.leisurepro.com















Kayaks for sale | eBay


Get the best deals on Kayaks when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.



www.ebay.com




Or there’s always a golf umbrella


----------



## Brownski

Nice
I’ve seen that before
I was thinking about one of those two handed kites so I could roll it up and stow it when I want to go back to paddling


----------



## tirolski

The Hobie kayak sail works.


----------



## Ripitz

Fishkill Creek with Peanut on the way home from daycare


----------



## sig

Ripitz said:


> Hey @Brownski, I’m not sure if you’ve seen these foldable downwind sails but it seems like they might come in handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced Elements Rapid-Up Kayak Sail
> 
> 
> Have you ever had a strong wind to your back and wished you had a sail to help you along the way? The Rapid-Up Sail is a compact, portable, and easy to set up down-wind sail that rapidly deploys and qu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.leisurepro.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayaks for sale | eBay
> 
> 
> Get the best deals on Kayaks when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or there’s always a golf umbrella


we used to tie the tent rain fly to a couple oars and make a home made version.


----------



## Ripitz

sig said:


> we used to tie the tent rain fly to a couple oars and make a home made version.


Nice down home spinnaker. Visited my sister on a lake upcountry once on a windy day. Had to get to an island. Couldn’t find the paddles so we used a big snow shovel which also worked well as a sail. As they say, necessity is the mother of all invention.


----------



## Brownski

I squeezed in a quick paddle today at the local spot- Piermont Marsh and the Hudson. Low tide launch.





It was a beautiful day. 





Low tide means lots of old shit appears, tires, shipwrecks, etc….





I’ve paddled here a ton so there aren’t any surprise. I just paddled out into the middle. I went most of the way across to Westchester but stopped before I got into the navigation channel and then came back. 





it was a really outstanding day- no wind to speak of. Easy paddling conditions. At one point I looked over my shoulder and saw a Pike jump so that was cool.





That’s it. Easy peas. I was probably on the water about an hour and a half.


----------



## XTski

Was at Indian River inlet beach last week doing some stand up paddle surfing and I find the paddle out from the beach getting over incoming waves to be quite useful for some similar moves needed in skiing 
it is amazing work for balance and also independent leg action, unweighting and absorption and retraction on uneven and unforseen terrain that’s right in front of you but it takes actual feeling the “ground “ underfoot to know when and how to react in split second, like skiing it just becomes natural after a while 
you have to be on a hard board to paddle surf to get that feeling of being in the wave as opposed to inflatable sup that just floats on top , Harv, Brigatine island is one of the best places on the east coast for paddle surfing looking like we will be there in a week or 2; Magicseaweed.com is a good website to look for good clean surf (green), Fanatic makes an excellent sup surfboard I have an Allwave 9’8” and it catches waves no problem, I am a novice and wanted something to make the learning curve easy at my age ? pic is on a video I found that shows what I am talking (typing) about


----------



## jasonwx

XTski said:


> Was at Indian River inlet beach last week doing some stand up paddle surfing and I find the paddle out from the beach getting over incoming waves to be quite useful for some similar moves needed in skiing
> it is amazing work for balance and also independent leg action, unweighting and absorption and retraction on uneven and unforseen terrain that’s right in front of you but it takes actual feeling the “ground “ underfoot to know when and how to react in split second, like skiing it just becomes natural after a while
> you have to be on a hard board to paddle surf to get that feeling of being in the wave as opposed to inflatable sup that just floats on top , Harv, Brigatine island is one of the best places on the east coast for paddle surfing looking like we will be there in a week or 2; Magicseaweed.com is a good website to look for good clean surf (green), Fanatic makes an excellent sup surfboard I have an Allwave 9’8” and it catches waves no problem, I am a novice and wanted something to make the learning curve easy at my age ? pic is on a video I found that shows what I am talking (typing) about
> View attachment 9760


I liken paddle boarding to standing on a closet door 
But that looks like fun


----------



## XTski

jasonwx said:


> I liken paddle boarding to standing on a closet door
> But that looks like fun


yeah the inflatables can handle 330 to 400 lb person so it’s like that
mine handles up to 225lbs so you feel the sense of being in the water as compared to being on a raft.
The paddle like ski poles helps with balance, moving you forward/backwards, dragging to sense where you are when angling over a turn even helps with recoveries
we practice on a flat lake trying different maneuvers, paddle the board facing forward and then turn yourself 180 on the board and paddle standing backwards and continue doing 180’s in both directions, after a while you jump turn 180 on the board.
catcing waves and padding back out over the surf is a great way to keep your balance skills and it’s fun!
1st time catching a wave was on an SUP behind a boat designed to make big wakes on a friends NSP stand up paddle board, it was awesome but gets expensive.


----------



## Brownski

Look at this guy


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Seal or your dog?


----------



## Brownski

Seal.


----------



## Brownski

I thought about just posting this one and pretending it Was a sea monster




I have seen seals before but this was the first time I saw any while paddling


----------



## Brownski

edit: Now that I think of it I did see a couple out in the surf while I was here a few years ago so I guess this wasn’t the first one I saw from a kayak. This one was in Orleans Cove.


----------



## Brownski

Danger boy got into it today. Junior is in the Bombpop. Back on some freshwater here


----------



## Brownski

From two days ago but I thought it was neat. I’ve always wondered why more dories don’t sink.





From this morning on Pleasant Bay. Easy peasy calm conditions.


----------



## Brownski

Back in the upstates- Rondout Creek to be exact


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Kind of a cross post from the dog thread but we did go for a nice paddle yesterday. It was both my birthday and our new dog's first outing in a canoe.

Getting ready to launch:





Out on the big lake:


----------



## TomCat

On 7/23 I rented a canoe from cloud splitter outfitters and got to spend a nice afternoon on lake Harris and the Hudson. It was only $25 and everyone at cloud splitter were very pleasant.

tom


----------



## Ripitz

Not sure if there is an undeclared time limit for comments on the front page. I’m a little late to the party so I figured I’d post here. Loved reading about your paddle adventure in Cold Spring @Brownski. The Hudson River Fjord is one of the most scenic places in the country. Paddling is one of the best ways to see it. The power of the current and tide is incredible. I’m fortunate to live and work close by. I often work overlooking the river wishing I was out there. A hectic schedule has prevented me from enjoying it. Reading your story makes me realize how important it is to make time to get out there. Great to see you make the time to enjoy it with your son.


----------



## Brownski

Thanks man- No time limits on comments. They are very much appreciated. There are a couple posts from years ago that continue to get comments - mainly my alligator snapping turtle story.


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> Not sure if there is an undeclared time limit for comments on the front page.


Comments ALWAYS valued on front page.


----------



## XTski

Today’s SUP surfing Delaware was very smooth with the more westerly winds on the back side of the hurricane helping to hold the waves up a little longer


----------



## XTski

another beautiful day for SUP surfing it helps to delay the ski itch and is great for balance


----------



## XTski

another shark sighting Tuesday while out on the water I watched Thresher shark in action, I mentioned it to another guy who was surfing of course he didn’t believe it at 1st, then as if on cue a shark grabbed its meal while breaking the surface we had an amazing view!
a couple people on cheap inner tubes started to paddle frantically towards the shore
their was a kids group surfing lesson going on I was between the sharks and the surfers told them I was buffering them from the sharks, this was my 2nd shark sighting at an east coast beach this summer 
strongly recommend 

SUP surfing to stay in shape and be ready for skiing it’s amazing the similarities
regular surfers can’t handle the standing up and paddling back out thru the breakers it’s a blast and you are more over all balanced throughout your body SUP surfing then regular surfing where it’s all in your arms and shoulders


----------



## Brownski

I've only been on a SUP once. I can’t say I got the hang of it but I can certainly see how it would improve balance and core strength. I still haven’t seen a shark. I guess I need to spend more time in the surf zone.


----------



## Brownski

I may have a problem…. Couldn’t help myself. The deal was good and the guy lived right smack dab in the middle of my sales territory….


----------



## XTski

Brownski said:


> I've only been on a SUP once. I can’t say I got the hang of it but I can certainly see how it would improve balance and core strength. I still haven’t seen a shark. I guess I need to spend more time in the surf zone.


A guy who kitesurfs said he had seen 8 sharks so far this season (that was a month ago) he uses a foil and said he hit one and “ blew it up” his description (accidentally) and said he usually would have only seen about 2 by that time of the year, he obviously covers a lot more ground (water) I feel safer on a paddle board, fuck dangling on a surf board ?


----------



## XTski

Brownski said:


> I've only been on a SUP once. I can’t say I got the hang of it but I can certainly see how it would improve balance and core strength. I still haven’t seen a shark. I guess I need to spend more time in the surf zone.






I researched and found a sweet board, it was catching waves way before I knew what the hell was going on, I would just go wherever the board went, after a couple summers I can now steer pretty well and it’s cool seeing the wave next to you , we do a lot of paddling on a lake working on maneuvers,


----------



## Brownski

Got a quick paddle in today in the home waters (Piermont Marsh).

New to me tandem sit-on-top. We had big plans to take this and my other SOT up to North Lake to continue the monster hunt https://nyskiblog.com/alligator-snapping-turtle-in-ny/ but nobody got out of bed and DangerBoy wasn’t feeling it so…. We adjusted.





The kayak rental place near the classified- unofficial- locals only put-in




Lots to look at of course….





We’ve paddled here a bunch so no surprises. It’s a nice spot.





The river was pretty calm today. I’m still hoping we can rename this thing. I have to admit they did a great job on it, except for the bike/ walking path, which needs to be twice as we’d as it is.








There’s always a crowd on the pier, even when it’s cloudy.






Nice little trip. We didn’t stay out long but got a decent workout.


----------



## XTski

Brownski said:


> Got a quick paddle in today in the home waters (Piermont Marsh).
> 
> New to me tandem sit-on-top. We had big plans to take this and my other SOT up to North Lake to continue the monster hunt https://nyskiblog.com/alligator-snapping-turtle-in-ny/ but nobody got out of bed and DangerBoy wasn’t feeling it so…. We adjusted.
> 
> View attachment 10258
> 
> The kayak rental place near the classified- unofficial- locals only put-in
> View attachment 10259
> 
> Lots to look at of course….
> 
> View attachment 10260
> 
> We’ve paddled here a bunch so no surprises. It’s a nice spot.
> 
> View attachment 10261
> 
> The river was pretty calm today. I’m still hoping we can rename this thing. I have to admit they did a great job on it, except for the bike/ walking path, which needs to be twice as we’d as it is.
> 
> View attachment 10262
> View attachment 10263
> 
> There’s always a crowd on the pier, even when it’s cloudy.
> 
> View attachment 10264
> 
> 
> Nice little trip. We didn’t stay out long but got a decent workout.


Another nice piece Brown, sweet pictures, we used to windsurf up at north/south lake it really was a challenge with the wind swirls and being a small lake, made sailing at bigger places seem like a breeze, stay cool! Hope to see that monster turtle sometime, their looking for an alligator in Maryland, you never know what’s in the water these days


----------



## XTski

Another perfect day for SUP surfing, since it’s best when the water is like glass I am thinking that might be why I have spotted sharks while there, just like fishing it’s best to have calm water for you to see them and for them to see their prey, beautiful women Surfing in bikinis are fearless, I like a rash shirt as most rides end with a cool abandon ship kind of action , pic with rough seas was late yesterday to show the difference


----------



## XTski

Smooth day for SUP surfing, the “ cove” in the distance makes this spot sweet for regular foot surfers, the beach gives way and you get nice long runs. On a side note the beaches out past Jones beach are also good for SUP surfing with less crowds as the guy who designed the area built the over passes very low to the ground so city buses can’t make it out there, days like today anyone can hop on and catch a wave with the right board, I highly recommend for between ski seasons


----------



## XTski

Close to high tide waves closer to shore but still sweet, you can see this guy using his paddle as another point of contact to help with balance and turning


----------



## Brownski

We got out this afternoon but the wind kicked up and it was too rough for taking pictures. Nyack Beach. It was a little washed out so I played with some filters.


----------



## XTski

Another smooth day in the waves! standing up paddling back over the surf has really improved the ability to absorb and contract on uneven / unknown surfaces. and it’s half the fun, the views are sweet as well.


----------



## XTski

Tuesday was the smoothest out there, then damn bait fish again I knew it wasn’t a good sign, I saw a big damn grey blob, biggest thing I have seen while on the water, I thought great white, paddled to shore, got out pretty fast, another guy who had been on a larger SUP and had paddled out further ask what got me out of the water so fast, I said I think I saw another shark but this time it was bigger then me
he said he was out there earlier and said he saw a huge tuna, now in that moment I was thinking damn that’s cool that’s probably what I saw (bull shit who sees a fucking huge tuna closer to shore where I was, that guy was further out, so he continues to tell me the tuna was floating tail up dead with a huge chunk bitten out of it, I was like damn!!!! It’s a great sport tho and I am as ready as I have been for ski season since I won a “psychocross” race ( snowboarders and skiers combined going through a course with big air, etc, skiers could not use their poles, back in the day I taught snowboarding along with skiing since their wasn’t any snowboard instructors at Hunter, so I knew to be on ski’s and that no snowboarder could beat me down a boader/skier cross race course


----------



## Ripitz

That photo is a beauty


----------



## XTski

Ripitz said:


> That photo is a beauty






Thanks Ripz! the smoke from the wild fires out west made it far enough offshore to catch some nice photos, I have a nice batch I took before going out, you can see how smooth the water is first thing in the morning, less friction it’s like skiing on wipped cream


----------



## Brownski

North South Lake this morning















Fun day. Didn’t see my turtle though.


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> North South Lake this morning
> Fun day.


Looks like North South Lake could be in the upstate.
Twas a beautiful day.


----------



## Brownski

tirolski said:


> Looks like North South Lake could be in the upstate.
> Twas a beautiful day.


I wish I could say this was the consensus but there are some maniacs out there who think it starts someplace north of Albany


----------



## Brownski

Had to play around with the filters a bit to make the sky blue


----------



## Brownski

Was reminded of this guy yesterday. It’s hard not to be snarky but he really does have some amazing skills


----------



## Tjf1967

Brownski said:


> Was reminded of this guy yesterday. It’s hard not to be snarky but he really does have some amazing skills


They was pretty yag. Really really yag.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Brownski said:


> Was reminded of this guy yesterday. It’s hard not to be snarky but he really does have some amazing skills



Agreed. He is also a fine paddle maker and canoe builder. But has really poor taste in paddling music. Freestyle canoeing at that level is pretty weird.


----------



## gorgonzola

yea as beautiful as that boat is it's tough to watch


----------



## Ripitz

Avalanche Lake


----------



## Brownski

Awesome. I always thought that would be the perfect spot for a pack raft


----------



## JTG

Anyone ever use or know anything about the Tucktec folding hardshell kayak?

My son wants something he can use in local ponds and reservoirs to gain access to more fish. While I’m sure it’s not a very good kayak, as real kayaks go, but for something he can easily carry in to different fishing spots it seems like an ok, and reasonably priced, option.

Thoughts?


----------



## Brownski

I have no experience with them but they don't look very good to me. I suggest you offer this guy $300 or so. This looks like a solid boat to me. SOTs are almost unsinkable.









Kayak- Lifetime Tamarack Angler Kayak with Paddle - sporting goods -...


Lifetime Tamarack Angler Kayak- 10ft sit-on angling kayak with two built-in rod holders, two interior waterproof compartments, bungee beds for gear or miscellaneous, foldable/removal comfortable...



hudsonvalley.craigslist.org


----------



## Ripitz

It’s a cool idea but I’m not a fan of the foldaboat. The angler kayak Brownski posted is pretty sweet. I used to kayak but it really bothers my back. I much prefer the ISUPs. You can stand, sit, kneel, be cross legged or even lay down. I find it easier to fish from a standing position and sort gear while I sit on a dry box/cooler. Getting back on a paddle board is much easier too if you ever go overboard. Most reservoirs mandate the boat stays there. The Tucktec is really only for flat water so I wouldn’t take it on the Hudson and definitely not the ocean. It also weighs 28 pounds which isn’t very light. Most ISUPs weigh around 20 and come with a backpack that everything fits in. There are pack rafts that are only 5 pounds, some are even lighter. You can bike pack with them and most can also handle whitewater. 

Another thing to consider is a really good PFD. Not only does wearing one make good sense but they are now required by law, along with a noise maker, like a whistle. I have a fisherman’s vest from NRS that has pockets for gear but not too many to interfere with my paddle strokes. For inland calm waters I use an inflatable belt from Bote.

Fish on!


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> It’s a cool idea but I’m not a fan of the foldaboat. The angler kayak Brownski posted is pretty sweet. I used to kayak but it really bothers my back. I much prefer the ISUPs. You can stand, sit, kneel, be cross legged or even lay down. I find it easier to fish from a standing position and sort gear while I sit on a dry box/cooler. Getting back on a paddle board is much easier too if you ever go overboard. Most reservoirs mandate the boat stays there. The Tucktec is really only for flat water so I wouldn’t take it on the Hudson and definitely not the ocean. It also weighs 28 pounds which isn’t very light. Most ISUPs weigh around 20 and come with a backpack that everything fits in. There are pack rafts that are only 5 pounds, some are even lighter. You can bike pack with them and most can also handle whitewater.
> 
> Another thing to consider is a really good PFD. Not only does wearing one make good sense but they are now required by law, along with a noise maker, like a whistle. I have a fisherman’s vest from NRS that has pockets for gear but not too many to interfere with my paddle strokes. For inland calm waters I use an inflatable belt from Bote.
> 
> Fish on!


Have a Hobie Revo set up for fishing.
Gotta fish finder and a little sail for it.
All ya gotta do is pedal the mirage drive.
I wanna be a used as a planer kayak by a charter captain friend in the Big O.
Catch some big salmon.
It’ll work on a calm day.


----------



## Country Gun

Paddled the Upper Delaware River Monday the 4th. Callicoon to Damascus. Busy beautiful day, lots of people enjoying, what the river has to offer.

Saw Eagles deer, eels an otter and lots of different fish, and some pretty girls!


----------



## Ripitz

Fishkill Creek


----------



## Harvey

Some serious logistics there.


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Fishkill Creek
> View attachment 15506


At first glance I thought was a foldup trailer for the yak.🤔


----------



## Ripitz

tirolski said:


> At first glance I thought was a foldup trailer for the yak.🤔


Had that on the stern.


----------



## gorgonzola

Harvey said:


> Some serious logistics there.


We were working out a pedal/paddle on the Lehigh/D&L Sunday, gonna do it before the summers over. The big question is one or two vehicles for security reasons. In my mind it seems locking boats 'n bikes to a vehicle is safer than a tree or guardrail.


----------



## Brownski

Super helpful.


----------



## Brownski

Not today- a couple weeks or a month ago. Can you believe this pic didn’t make the Kanawauke blog post?


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Brownski said:


> Not today- a couple weeks or a month ago. Can you believe this pic didn’t make the Kanawauke blog post?
> 
> View attachment 15580


Cool picture. It looks like the start of a James Bond movie.


----------



## gorgonzola

i have a creepy one if you zoom in from Sunday


----------



## Brownski

Yeah, that’s a little creepy


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Dolphins spotted in NYC’s Hudson River


“Oh, my God, there’s two of ’em!” Kayakers in the Hudson River couldn’t contain their excitement when a pod of dolphins swam alongside them — with the Manhattan skylin…




nypost.com


----------



## Brownski

That’s pretty wild. I was actually discussing the possibility last week of doing Liberty Island again with one or both of my kids. Maybe we’ll have to squeeze it in before Junior goes back to school.


----------



## Brownski

Lake Sebago again. I finally got some water snake pics.





Here it is zoomed in





And I’m not sure I’ve seen this particular turtle species before. I’m thinking it’s a map turtle





Overall good day. I stuck to the shoreline all the way around, including bays, to maximize distance- got a good workout.





Found this spot up a little stream near the put-in. I had no idea this was here- don’t know what the wall was built for.









There were several sailing canoes out even though there wasn’t much of a breeze blowing. Maybe that’s on purpose though cause they don’t look all that stable to me.



















Traffic jam


----------



## Brownski

Also, this is just a plain old painted turtle and you probably can’t tell from this picture but this guy was an absolute unit for his kind. You see tons of these around that are 4 or 5 inches but this one was probably a good 8 or 9 inches tip to tail.





Also tough to make out in the pic but there’s a nice little rock face in there- great bouldering opportunity except that Harriman famously bans rock climbing other than in one isolated area over by Sloatsburg.





The remains of the abandoned beach


----------



## Brownski

Back at Silvermine for the Labor Day workout


----------



## Ripitz

Didn’t get on the water today because of the rain. Checked out the Adirondack Museum and their cool boat collection instead.


----------



## Brownski

I would love to have a nice guide boat in my quiver but I just can’t justify the expense, especially since I don’t have a good out-of-the-sun storage option. Some day maybe.


----------



## wonderpony

I have entered the Ithaca Cardboard boat race, which is a fundraiser. I am not an engineer. I don't normally build things.

However, I am very proud of this. I have been stuck many times, thought, rethought and failed again. All it needs is a cross piece, black spray paint and some faux overly large googly eyes.

(Yes, I can swim, canoe and kayak. I will be wearing a life preserver. I also anticipate getting wet. )

Also, it's just Cardboard and duck tape.


----------



## Tjf1967

wonderpony said:


> I have entered the Ithaca Cardboard boat race, which is a fundraiser. I am not an engineer. I don't normally build things.
> 
> However, I am very proud of this. I have been stuck many times, thought, rethought and failed again. All it needs is a cross piece, black spray paint and some faux overly large googly eyes.
> 
> (Yes, I can swim, canoe and kayak. I will be wearing a life preserver. I also anticipate getting wet. )
> 
> Also, it's just Cardboard and duck tape.


Better use black flexseal.


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> I have entered the Ithaca Cardboard boat race, which is a fundraiser. I am not an engineer. I don't normally build things...
> 
> Also, it's just Cardboard and duck tape.


My moneys on the duck.


----------



## wonderpony

And then, you stop and think. And realize that your elevated seat thing at the back of the boat is an invitation to sink. And you reevaluate again.


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> And then, you stop and think. And realize that your elevated seat thing at the back of the boat is an invitation to sink. And you reevaluate again.


That’s why the dang duck has an advantage. 
Good luck in yer race. 
Flex-tape the vessel and ya could be a contender.








Cardboard Boat Race - Family & Children's Service of Ithaca


Join Family & Children's Service of Ithaca for the third annual Cardboard Boat Race on Sunday, September 11, 2022. Boat Registration closes August 30. Tickets are on sale now. Join the fun, and support essential mental health programs in Tompkins County.




www.fcsith.org


----------



## Tjf1967

wonderpony said:


> And then, you stop and think. And realize that your elevated seat thing at the back of the boat is an invitation to sink. And you reevaluate again.


Please take pictures.


----------



## wonderpony

tirolski said:


> That’s why the dang duck has an advantage.
> Good luck in yer race.
> Flex-tape the vessel and ya could be a contender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardboard Boat Race - Family & Children's Service of Ithaca
> 
> 
> Join Family & Children's Service of Ithaca for the third annual Cardboard Boat Race on Sunday, September 11, 2022. Boat Registration closes August 30. Tickets are on sale now. Join the fun, and support essential mental health programs in Tompkins County.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fcsith.org


I am not sure flex tape is legit. 

I have used duck tape to wrap a horse's foot when it needed protection before going outside. I am going to base my waterproofing on that concept. (IOW, duck tape the heck out of it.)


----------



## Tjf1967

wonderpony said:


> I am not sure flex tape is legit.
> 
> I have used duck tape to wrap a horse's foot when it needed protection before going outside. I am going to base my waterproofing on that concept. (IOW, duck tape the heck out of it.)


Flex seal paint works. Maybe paint over the duck tape.


----------



## wonderpony

This is where I am at now. Apparently, I need about 6 more rolls of duck tape. My dad came up with I need 4 inches of displacement, but I think I underestimated the weight of the Cardboard.

And thanks, tj, but that paint is expensive. I don't care that much about winning, only staying dry.


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> This is where I am at now. Apparently, I need about 6 more rolls of duck tape. My dad came up with I need 4 inches of displacement, but I think I underestimated the weight of the Cardboard.
> 
> And thanks, tj, but that paint is expensive. I don't care that much about winning, only staying dry.


Have ya gave yer vessel a name yet?

Wonderifshe’llstaydry ...

Good luck Wonderpony.👍


----------



## wonderpony

The SS Sharkey.


----------



## Tjf1967

Do you have a waterproof case for your phone. Just in case I think a lot of us are looking forward to pictures. That thing looks super fast.


----------



## wonderpony

Tjf1967 said:


> Do you have a waterproof case for your phone. Just in case I think a lot of us are looking forward to pictures. That thing looks super fast.


Nope. I have never done this before and am just hoping stay dry. There are approximately 200 yards of duck tape on it, using my best hoof wrapping technique. My dad calculated the displacement at 3 inches. The cardboard is solid up to about 10 inches. Wish me luck!


----------



## wonderpony

I survived!!! Only my butt got wet, but it was a rainy day. Next year, I need to have a pointy front. My dad said I was pushing a lot of water, which is probably why I was so slow. But, I did not capsize or sink, which was my goal.

I should have pictures in the next day or so. This was a total blast.


----------



## Brownski

I’m jealous. Cardboard boat races and shovel races at ski hills are both things that fascinate me for some reason


----------



## Tjf1967

wonderpony said:


> I survived!!! Only my butt got wet, but it was a rainy day. Next year, I need to have a pointy front. My dad said I was pushing a lot of water, which is probably why I was so slow. But, I did not capsize or sink, which was my goal.
> 
> I should have pictures in the next day or so. This was a total blast.


Lol that's awesome. Maybe you can save a piece of the sides and carve it into a keal for next year


----------



## wonderpony

Pictures. More and more.


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> I’m jealous. Cardboard boat races and shovel races at ski hills are both things that fascinate me for some reason


Sharkey could be used in the snow too. 
Snow is H2O.


----------



## MarzNC

wonderpony said:


> Pictures. More and more.
> View attachment 15782View attachment 15783


Thanks for the links! The video was great.

Were there different categories? Building a boat for multiple people seems pretty different than for one person.


----------



## Ripitz

Hudson Fjord


----------



## Ripitz

Surfed the high tide with the Grapestomper from Beacon to Cold Spring for the Beaver blood moon eclipse.

































What a long strange trip that was.


----------



## gorgonzola

^Winning! I had plans to check it out but hit the snooze button...


----------



## Ripitz




----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


> ^Winning! I had plans to check it out but hit the snooze button...


I went outside at 5:30am and it was dark with the beaver blood moon covered by clouds near the horizon.
Thought about howling but didn’t want to wake the neighbors.


----------



## jasonwx

tirolski said:


> I went outside at 5:30am and it was dark with the beaver blood moon covered by clouds near the horizon.
> Thought about howling but didn’t want to wake the neighbors.


First time leaving for work at 4:05 paid off.


----------

